# Calibrating Soundcard



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm newbie, I'm first time calibrating my soundcard m-audio mobilepre usb I don't know if it's ok to save the calibration, could you help me please?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Turn off all the smoothing you've applied ( set the window to show log. not linear ) and then post another pic of your soundcard calibration .

Then we'll have a better idea of what you captured .

:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for help


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

Is log. now?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

That is not a valid calibration .

Really, I don't know what that is ( maybe it's just noise ) .

Best to review  * HELP FILES for "Soundcard Calibration". * 

When you step through the calibration process for your soundcard, do you ever see the following ?










:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

Now is OK?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

No ( not OK ), review the info for the calibration process found in the links that I provided .

A calibration for a really good, linear soundcard should be an almost perfectly flat, straight line . Like this ;










Some soundcards ( such as the type built into laptops ) look more like the following ;










Both are acceptable .

:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

.


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

I have other Preference Soundcard window


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry cerrillo,

That error file doesn't mean anything to me . I don't understand any of that .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

You need to connect an analog out to an analog input ( on your soundcard ) to create the soundcard calibration .

The pic above ( of your preferences window ) seems to show an "analog out to digital in" connection ( which definately won't work ) .

Do you actually have a Edirol UA-1A or the UA-1D ? ( the UA-1D won't work here ) .

:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

The pic Preferences window isn't mine posted only for reference, I use M-AUDIO MOBILEPRE USB soundcard, several pocs with soundcard setup & REW windows so you can check if I do it OK








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi

Your connections are correct . :T

And I see that when you run the calibration routine you have good signal levels . :T

But , I also see the Chnl 1 & 2 input attenuators dialed back to @ 8 o'clock :scratch: / they usually need to be at 12 or even 2 o'clock . onder:

If yours are actually set that low :dontknow: , then you must have a feedback loop happening :rolleyesno: ( somewhere ) that you must turn-off .

One place to get a feedback loop in Win7 is seen in the following pic ( make sure that "Listen to this device" is not checked ) .










If your MobilePre USB soundcard has it's own software control panel, then you need to accomplish the same thing ( as I just showed you ). 

Here's a look at the control panel for my M-Audio Fast Track Ultra that shows what I need to "turn off" ( or else I will get feedback in my calibration and my measurements ) .










:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

Is needed phantom power activate?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Is needed phantom power activate?


No, not when creating a soundcard calibration . In fact , it is best to turn it off when creating a soundcard calibration .

Yes, when measuring speakers ( after you have calibrated your soundcard ) and you are using a microphone that requires phantom power .

:sn:


----------



## aackthpt (Jan 24, 2011)

cerrillo said:


> Is needed phantom power activate?


Not for soundcard calibration; only when using the microphone (of a type that requires phantom power) to take a room measurement. It should not change the soundcard calibration whether on or off, however you could try it both ways and see if they are the same.


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

I downloaded the last M-Audio Mobilepre USB drivers, I open the properties and saw that my soundcard has Direct Monitor activated so I disactivated, I believe now the soundcard is calibrated, can I save as calibrated?


----------



## Barleywater (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks very reasonable.


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I save as calibrated for future measurements?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Can I save as calibrated for future measurements?


Yes ! That calibration is fine. :T

It looks to have the microphone pre-amp included in it ( creating the earlier than expected LF roll-off ) .



:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for support guys


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Thanks for support guys


You're welcome ! :T

:sn:


----------



## cerrillo (Jul 9, 2012)

Next step do the room measurements


----------

